# Hitting the target



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Picked up a older Sig P220 in 45 and have run about 300 rds thru it. Still hitting low and to the right, big ragged hole but.... Hand it off to others, no problems for them, dead center. After todays trip to the range, I Googled my problem, which I should have done in the first place, and found this.










Tightened grip hard and watched the barrel head in that direction...
Hope this helps someone from getting frustrated. Reverse for southpaws.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Picked up a older Sig P220 in 45 and have run about 300 rds thru it. Still hitting low and to the right, big ragged hole but.... Hand it off to others, no problems for them, dead center. After todays trip to the range, I Googled my problem, which I should have done in the first place, and found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's purty cool, I wonder ifin it's designed for a right handed shooter. I would think a left handed shooter would have to reverse the areas except of cours the 12/6 o'clock positions. :thumbsup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> That's purty cool, I wonder ifin it's designed for a right handed shooter. I would think a left handed shooter would have to reverse the areas except of cours the 12/6 o'clock positions. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

That is good info. I can't wait to go back to the range and see I can fix my 45 shooting.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Bullseye shooters with aimpoints can see that happen. Most describe it as seeing the dot "cut an eyebrow" going to the right before the gun goes bang.

Dry firing with an aimpoint equipped 45 is a great way to learn to drop the hammer without moving anything else.

Then you can check up on yourself with a few dummy rounds in the live mix being loaded into the magazine without looking.

Joraca


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

When I was dry firing (have a piece of rubber covering firing pin where hammer strikes) sights weren't moving. Apparently, since this gun snaps harder than my 1911, I started to grab it tighter when I pressed the trigger.
Changing my way of gripping the gun again. I'll find out next week if it works or not, hate to give up on the Sig, it keeps running unlike a STOCK 1911. I'm sure that statement will drag out the nay sayers...:whistling:


----------

